# Lost Passport- Cruise is 7 days away!



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2007)

Love my husband, but he is not the most organized guy.  He cannot locate his passport and we go to the Bahamas next Friday, the 19th, via Royal Caribbean. He also cannot locate his birth certificate.
1. Does he HAVE to have a passport to go Orlando-Bahamas-Orlando on a 4 day cruise?
2. If he is ok with only a birth certificate, how does he get one ASAP?  He was born in IL and we live in VA. 
Any ideas/knowledge appreciated!
Jen


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 11, 2007)

Under the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI)

The proposed implementation timeline has two phases:

Beginning January 23, 2007, ALL persons, including U.S. citizens, traveling by air between the United States and Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda will be required to present a valid passport, Air NEXUS card, or U.S. Coast Guard Merchant Mariner Document, or an Alien Registration Card, Form I-551, if applicable.

As early as January 1, 2008, ALL persons, including U.S. citizens, traveling between the U.S. and Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda by land or sea (including ferries), may be required to present a valid passport or other documents as determined by the Department of Homeland Security. While recent legislative changes permit a later deadline, the Departments of State and Homeland Security are working to meet all requirements as soon as possible. Ample advance notice will be provided to enable the public to obtain passports or passport cards for land/sea entries. 
The passport requirement does NOT apply to U.S. citizens traveling to or returning directly from a U.S. territory.  U.S. citizens returning directly from a U.S. territory are not considered to have left the United States and do not need to present a passport.  U.S. territories include the following: Guam, Puerto Rico, the U.S. Virgin Islands, American Samoa, Swains Island, and the Commonwealth of the Northern Mariana Islands.

Travel Documents for U.S. Citizens Under WHTI

Under the proposed implementation plan, the following documents will be acceptable to fulfill document requirements:

U.S. Passport:   U.S. citizens may present a valid U.S. passport when traveling via air between the United States and Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda, and may also use a U.S. passport when traveling via sea and land borders (including ferry crossings). 
The Passport Card (also referred to as the PASS Card):   This limited-use passport in card format is currently under development and will be available for use for travel only via land or sea (including ferries) between the U.S. and Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean, and Bermuda.  Similar in size to a credit card, it will fit easily into a wallet. 
DOS and DHS also anticipate that the following documents will continue to be acceptable for their current travel uses under WHTI:  SENTRI, NEXUS, FAST, and the U.S. Coast Guard Merchant Mariner Document.  As proposed, members of the U.S. Armed Forces on active duty traveling on orders will continue to be exempt from the passport requirement.  
Background

The Intelligence Reform and Terrorism Prevention Act of 2004 requires the Department of Homeland Security and Department of State to develop and implement a plan to require all travelers, U.S. citizens and foreign nationals alike, to present a passport or other document, or a combination of documents, that denote identity and citizenship when entering the United States.  Congress amended portions of the Act in 2006.  The Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative is the Administration’s proposed plan to implement this mandate. 

The goal of the Initiative is to strengthen border security and facilitate entry into the United States for U.S. citizens and legitimate foreign visitors by providing standardized, secure and reliable documentation which will allow the Department of Homeland Security to quickly, reliably and accurately identify a traveler.  

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2223.html


----------



## BethH (Jan 11, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> Under the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI)
> 
> The proposed implementation timeline has two phases:
> 
> ...



Since you are traveling on a cruise ship it looks like he can just use a birth certificate. A quick Google search brought this..  http://www.idph.state.il.us/vitalrecords/birthorder_online.htm
 It says it takes 3-4 days to process but they will overnight the birth certificate. Good luck and have a great time on your cruise!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the post...I saw that too, but my hang-up is on the phrase _may be required_.  Royal Caribbean's website almost sounds like they recommend you have a passport, but if it is prior to 1/23 and you are only going to the Bahamas, you are ok with a birth certificate.  I will need to call them tomorrow and see if I can get any answers.  And if that is ok, I need to find how to get an out of state birth certificate in a couple of days.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2007)

Beth-

YOU ROCK!!!  Thanks for the link!  I posted my previous post prior to your post popping up.  Thanks again!

Jeni


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 13, 2007)

Based on my personal (recent) experience with RCI, they will cite the Secretary of State's position which is an original birth certificate is fine.


----------



## sue0067 (Jan 13, 2007)

*local passport offfices*

I read an article last week that stated you can get a passport in as little as 24 hrs.  There are local passport offices and companies like americanpassport.comor quickpassport.com. 


 Good Luck


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 14, 2007)

Make sure that birth certificate is the true original with raised seal or a certified copy with raised seal that can usually be obtained same day from the County Health Dept. where he was born. Photocopies are often NOT accepted because of fraud.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2007)

This is only a suggestion.  If you are leaving out of the Port of Miami there is a U.S. State Dept Passport Office in the City and you can have one process in the same day.  However, it is going to cost you about $260 dollars.  You will need to be at the office before 10:00am with a picture ID and boarding doucments from the cruise lines.  We went thru this drill in November 2006.

We pick-up the passport around 2PM that afternoon.   Good Luck!
You will also have to notify the cruise line of the change in doucments.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Try your Congressman*

There is a Special Issue Passport Office in Washington, DC which Congressmen can use for their constituents, which turns around passports immediately.  You have to go through your Congressman to use this.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 14, 2007)

Now that's a tip you don't get everyday!  Can you still get bean soup at the Congressional dining facility?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 14, 2007)

*Passports and Visas Services*

*
Passports and Visas Services *

1111 19th Street, N.W.
First Floor, Sidewalk Level
Washington, DC 20036  

1 (877) 487-2778
1-800-860-8610


*Lost Passport Service *


 Same Day Lost Passport Service
Replace my lost passport in 1 business day.
$149 + Government Fee 

 Emergency Lost Passport Service
Replace my lost passport in 2-3 business days.
$119 + Government Fee 

 Rush Lost Passport Service
Replace my lost passport in 4-6 business days. 
$89 + Government Fee

 Standard Lost Passport Service
Replace my lost passport in 7-10 business days.
$59 + Government Fee 


http://www.passportsandvisas.com/passport/index.asp


----------

